

Want to learn Python. Should I take Udacity's CS101?  - solipsist

I am a programmer wanting to learn Python. Does it make sense to take the Udacity CS101 class from Sebastian Thrun and David Evans? Or would that not be the best way since I am already a programmer?<p>As a side note, any recommendations for solid Python books/tutorials? Is the official Python tutorial the way to go?
======
graeme
I think it will be a good start. The lectures won't take long at all since
you'll already be familiar with computation.

I've been learning programming with K & R. I enrolled in cs 101 as a
supplement and found I was able to quickly transfer my knowledge of c over to
python as a result.

It is basic, but you'll be able to move through it quickly.

------
sdfjkl
Book recommendation: <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

------
dman
Enthought regularly holds Python courses for people who already know how to
program in other languages. <http://www.enthought.com/training/>

Disclaimer - I work for enthought and occasionally teach the Python course.

------
hodder
The udacity class will prob be too basic for you.

------
PythonDeveloper
Sure... take the course. Can't hurt. In the meantime, pick up the tutorial and
run through it. I picked up Python in 5 days, but I have extensive experience
in numerous other object oriented language.

IMHO, from a scripting perspective, it's much easier than shell script, more
robust than PHP, and better supported than C/C++ from a community standpoint.

